

How our 1000 year old math curriculum cheats kids - mathattack
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-adv-frenkel-why-study-math-20140302-story.html#axzz2ujmGs1i9

======
ColinWright
Then start putting people who are gifted at math into classrooms, with poor
pay, poor conditions, enormous workload, no respect, and constant attacks,
instead of letting them go into business or finance where they can make
comfortable, if not obscene, amount of money, get respect, and not have to
answer to parents.

Easy, no?

The other problem is that most capable mathematicians are not gifted teachers,
and dealing with a classroom full of kids who have to be there day in, day
out, and in same cases actively choose not to learn, is a nightmare.

I know - let's invent "New Math" ...

~~~
gus_massa
You forgot the parents, it's also difficult to deal with the parents ...

Previous discussion, many interesting comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7333489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7333489)
(63 points, 130 days ago, 98 comments)

